# Carmel Banana Pie...takes 5 hours...



## roller

This pie is real good but takes 5 hours to make it. The reason is you make your Carmel with Bordens Condense Milk and you have to submerge the can of condense milk in boiling water and boil for 4 hours until it turns to carmel. You do not open the can you just submerge it in boiling water for a total of 4 hours..

5 to 6 Bananas

I can Bordens Condense Milk

I Grahm cracker pie shell

Cool whip

Boil the condense milk for 4 hours then remove from water and let cool completely

Slice the bananas into a bowl and mix in the Carmel you just made

Put contents into the pie shell

Cover the pie with Cool Whip

Place the pie into the frig for 1 hr and let it set up

Slice and enjoy...


----------



## chef jimmyj

This sounds Good but the YAWYE Police 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  would give me a Beatin'...JJ


----------



## scarbelly

Chef JimmyJ said:


> This sounds Good but the YAWYE Police
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would give me a Beatin'...JJ




So would your trainer !!!! 

Roller looks great - copied it into the recipe book - Thanks for sharing


----------



## SmokinAl

My God, that looks good!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj

Scarbelly said:


> So would your trainer !!!!


MY TRAINER!...She's a Twenty Two yearold HARD BODY....SHE can beat me anytime!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## eman

Great looking recipe!

 Just a suggestion though.

 Check out nestle, La lechera,Dulce de Leche.

 Canned caramel  sold in hispanic markets and i believe that wally world has it.

I buy it to make flan, but i think it would work fine in your pie and save a WHOLE BUNCH of time.

 If i open a can it looks exactly like what you have in the can.


----------



## big twig

Looks great!


----------



## roller

Thanks guys I can tell you that it is good..Eman its not the same no matter what other carmel you use it does not taste like the Bordens Condense Milk...I have made that stuff that you are talking about La leche sorry not the same....looks the same but does not taste the same...I know that most people will not try this recipe because of the time factor involved and that is to bad...but hey its a free country and we can do the things that we please and that is the way it should be...I am going to make another one for TG Dinner because I boiled 2 cans ....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   By the way you can boil the Bordens Condense Milk another couple of hours and slice the carmel up with a knife and you have bite size carmel candy...


----------



## roller

Chef JimmyJ said:


> This sounds Good but the YAWYE Police
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would give me a Beatin'...JJ




Thats why I can`t join the YawYe club...I would not be a good member and I know it so there is no reason for me to pretend....but I will tell you that I have lost 50lbs in the last 4 months and have gone from a 44 size jeans to a 36....


----------



## strawman

I am boiling the can right now.  I am going to give this a go.  I will post results on how it goes.


----------



## jirodriguez

Roller said:


> Thats why I can`t join the YawYe club...I would not be a good member and I know it so there is no reason for me to pretend....but I will tell you that I have lost 50lbs in the last 4 months and have gone from a 44 size jeans to a 36....


Wow! Grats! So.... how do you loose 50 lbs. in 4 months eating pie like that? lol

That's a secret I got to figure out!


----------



## strawman

Well, I made it.  It was a great success!  Everyone liked it.  It was very sweet but not as bad as I thought it would be.  Definitely a keeper and my fiancee has already asked that I make another one!


----------



## flareside92

I have to admit I have never heard of the carmel /condensed milk thing

Awesome looking desert!


----------



## roller

JIRodriguez said:


> Wow! Grats! So.... how do you loose 50 lbs. in 4 months eating pie like that? lol
> 
> That's a secret I got to figure out!


I lost the weight eating 1200 calories a day for 3 and 1/2 months now that I have accomplished my goal I just eat in moderation but pretty much anything that I want to...Moderation...I feel great and do not have to take any blood pressure meds or diabitic meds any more....Now just have to keep it off...


----------



## roller

Strawman said:


> Well, I made it.  It was a great success!  Everyone liked it.  It was very sweet but not as bad as I thought it would be.  Definitely a keeper and my fiancee has already asked that I make another one!




I am glad that you tried it and liked it...


----------



## roller

Flareside92 said:


> I have to admit I have never heard of the carmel /condensed milk thing
> 
> Awesome looking desert!




Thanks Flareside92


----------



## raptor700

[h2]Foods -- Dairy Products[/h2][h3]Can I safely cook sweetened condensed milk in its can to caramelize it?[/h3]
*Rating: *76

At least one cookbook (which was recalled) and some old camping practices suggested cooking an unopened can of sweetened condensed milk in a pan of boiling water to make a sweet custard. This is not a recommended practice and could be hazardous if it exploded. If a recipe calls for caramelized sweetened condensed milk, here is a safe way to do it. Preheat oven to 425 degrees F. Pour one can of sweetened condensed milk into an 8" glass pie plate. Cover with foil and place in a shallow pan. Fill pan with hot water. Bake one hour or until thick and caramel-colored.

*Just sayin'*


----------



## roller

Nice find Raptor...I will have to give that one a try also...I guess the company needs to make one that is carmel when you buy it....that would be the answer...Thanks again for the heads up. I just was not thinking


----------



## daveomak

Roller said:


> This pie is real good but takes 5 hours to make it. The reason is you make your Carmel with Bordens Condense Milk and you have to submerge the can of condense milk in boiling water and boil for 4 hours until it turns to carmel. You do not open the can you just submerge it in boiling water for a total of 4 hours..
> 
> 5 to 6 Bananas
> 
> I can Bordens Condense Milk
> 
> I Grahm cracker pie shell
> 
> Cool whip
> 
> Boil the condense milk for 4 hours then remove from water and let cool completely
> 
> Slice the bananas into a bowl and mix in the Carmel you just made
> 
> Put contents into the pie shell
> 
> Cover the pie with Cool Whip
> 
> Place the pie into the frig for 1 hr and let it set up
> 
> Slice and enjoy...


Roller, morning.... That looks like it has many applications... I like it...  Others have mentioned  "Sweetened Condensed milk" .....

Would there be a difference in using one over the other ????

I can cook meats and veggies but this pastry stuff is over my head... I can't even make oatmeal cookies, tried 3 times, they suck....

That being said, "I think I could make this"....


----------



## roller

Yes Dave this is pretty basic just be sure to keep 1in. of water over the top of the can when boiling it..And also remember that this practice of boiling a sealed can is not recommended by the saftey patrol..I have done it several times with great success...Hope you enjoy the pie...


----------



## pit 4 brains

I remember, years ago one winter when I was a kid, my mom boiled a can with no label on it. I was so curious as to what it was and she would not say! That couple of hours seemed like an eternity and the suspense darn near killed me. She ended up making a carmel apple dish that was just fantastic by the fire. I may have to spring this one on the family before Christmas. Thanks for the trip down memory lane...


----------



## stubshaft

Gotta get larger pants now!


----------



## roller

Pit I have made 4 of these since TG and another one is on its way when I am in Ca. for Christmas...They are really good...


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Chef JimmyJ said:


> This sounds Good but the YAWYE Police
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would give me a Beatin'...JJ




OH [email protected]

Thanks Dave, Now what i going to tell my wife and doc.

JJ

This is one @$$ beating i'm just going to have to take.


----------



## roller

Go ahead its worth it...


----------



## smokeamotive

Boy am I late to this one. Looks great though, I love caramel. Pit 4 Brains gave me an idea though. Instead of Bananas, use apples, they would have to be cooked and spiced due to this being a reffer pie but sounds good to me!


----------



## roller

I think thats a great idea for a totally different kinda pie..I will  try that one for sure... Guess I will have to post up some of my Fried Apple Pies that my 92 year old Mom has been making since I was a small child...


----------



## smokeamotive

Spiced peaches or pears might be good too.


----------



## roller

I can`t eat Pears.....


----------



## sprky

*OOOOOOOOO MY that looks sooooooooooooooooo good*






With that being said I can have the q-view but can't have no pie
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





and I love banana cream pie so I'm betting id love this


----------



## africanmeat

Thanks for this one Roller It is good for the soul bad for the waist but i love it.


----------



## ptcruiserguy

I love a good Caramel Pie. My wife tends to make at least one a year for the Holidays.

She has always use the Eagle Brand Condensed Milk. Sure does make one great pie.


----------



## ptcruiserguy

I deleted your double post 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Raptor


----------



## ptcruiserguy

sorry bout the double post


----------



## coyote1

going to try it this weekend


----------



## shoneyboy




----------



## coyote1

roller do you do a high boil or low


----------



## roller

Once the water starts to boil turn it to low.


----------



## roller

I made one yesterday.  Good!


----------



## roller

Low boil.


----------



## coyote1

letting the cans cool now


----------



## roller

How did it go ?


----------



## coyote1

it was a hit every one loved it now I have to make more told my wife it would have to wait till this weekend














my wife thought it would look good with the lines in it







Roller Thank you for the recipe how long do think i can store a can before using it I was thinking about doing 4 cans next time


----------



## JckDanls 07

Shame on y'all... everyone of ya should be banned from the forums for trying to get me in trouble with the Y.A.W.Y.E. police...   This stuff looks awesome...   DaHEll with it, take me to jail...  The wife is picking up cans of condensed milk in the morning...

  PS. I swear I will only eat one little piece                                                                                 after every meal and for my midnight snack



Thanks for the post, Roller


----------



## roller

I would think that an unopened can of it should be good for several months in the frig.  Glad you liked it..I made one for Christmas it did not last the day...


----------



## smokeamotive

Roller, I made this for Christmas using my Apple variation. It turned out great !!! You gotta try it !!!


----------



## roller

I will I have to eat up this Red Velvet cake first..Give me the low down...PLEASE !


----------



## coyote1

I made 2 yesterday 1 with bananas 1 with raw apples for my wife the banana one is gone already both with home made graham cracker crust but I boiled 4 cans so I may do a banana today


----------



## pops6927

Sure you can join!  With weight reduction like that you're on the right path, and congratulations!  YAWYE isn't about strict dieting, it's being contientious with what you put in your mouth and try to reduce your levels of salts, fats and sugars to prolong your life and avoid the consequences of a totally bad diet.  Sure, you can cheat, we're human, not robots.  But, cheat wisely, that's all!
 


Roller said:


> Thats why I can`t join the YawYe club...I would not be a good member and I know it so there is no reason for me to pretend....but I will tell you that I have lost 50lbs in the last 4 months and have gone from a 44 size jeans to a 36....


----------

